# LIBERTY BELLE HEADS FOR DUXFORD FL



## trackend (Jun 11, 2008)

I was going to send this as a pm to Seesul as he his visting Flying legends for the first time but I suspect many others will be pleased at the news.

63 years after 390th bomber group left East Anglia an original B17 is heading back to the UK from Georgia USA she will fly the traditional route via Canada, Greenland Iceland before finally flying into the UK.

The original idea was to get Sally B, Pink Lady Liberty Belle flying in formation at Flying Legends however Pink lady has recently been sold and resides in the south of France and Sally has a blown port engine (this may be replaced in time for FL) there is still some hope that Pink Lady may be there but it is rather clouded in mystery as to if she will be around.

Either way both Sally Liberty will be open for walk throughs so you guys in the UK or visiting (Seesul) dont miss this rare opportunity to see the Belle in Britain.


----------



## seesul (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you Lee, you made my day...
Don´t you know if Liberty Belle will fly during FL?
Anyway, I´m happy I´ll be able to get inside my beloved aircraft!


----------



## trackend (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd be very surprised if she's not flying at the show Seesul they usually have the open planes from about 10:00 to 12:30 the same time as the flightline walk is open then she's closed and flight readied last time Pink lady and Sally flew together those 8 power plants starting up was fantastic if all three planes could make an appearance 12 of the beasts would be something else.

Heres a link to Libertys flight schedule

European Tour 2008 | Liberty Belle B-17 Flying Fortress


----------



## seesul (Jun 12, 2008)

O.K.
Thank you Lee.
I´m looking forward for the roar of at least 4 R-1820 engines!


----------



## ccfc3287 (Jun 13, 2008)

just found this on the TFC web site

An amazing spectacle of Three B17 Boeing Bombers will star at the Flying Legends Air Show at Duxford on the 12th and 13th July.

The Fighter Collection are delighted to announce that due to the generosity, spirit, and determination, of several individuals that three B17’s will appear together at The Flying Legends Air show. Flying Legends will be the only opportunity to see these magnificent aircraft together and will be the only airshow that all three B17’are participating both on the ground and in the air.

Pink Lady is heading from her base in France along with Liberty Belle who is heading from her base in Georgia USA to join the Duxford based long time resident Sally B.

Sally B, Liberty Belle and Pink Lady will debut and star at The Flying Legends Air show on 12th and 13th July at Duxford’s historic airfield, now part of the Imperial War Museum. Flying Legends provides the air show public with an amazing, unrivalled line up of the great classic propeller driven combat aircraft of the bygone years. This year’s event promises another exciting line up with over 65 aircraft now scheduled to take part.

now that i cant wait to see.


----------



## seesul (Jun 13, 2008)

ccfc3287 said:


> just found this on the TFC web site
> 
> An amazing spectacle of Three B17 Boeing Bombers will star at the Flying Legends Air Show at Duxford on the 12th and 13th July.
> 
> ...



Thank you my friend! Better and better news I´m getting this week! Ya know, I´ve never been at FL in past but it has been my long time dream that will come true this year. Can´t wait anymore!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trackend (Jun 14, 2008)

Dont forget Seesul there's just one or two other aircraft you may enjoy.
6 Spites and a couple of Hurricanes make for a nice sound aswell add a few P51's a variety of Cat's, bombers etc and I am sure you will enjoy your visit. 
everything is arranged my end so give us a phone nearer the date and your transport is all ready. Iv'e got hold of a Sally B baseball hat SB members badge for your son you can buy them, but I got these a while ago.


----------



## seesul (Jun 14, 2008)

trackend said:


> Dont forget Seesul there's just one or two other aircraft you may enjoy.
> 6 Spites and a couple of Hurricanes make for a nice sound aswell add a few P51's a variety of Cat's, bombers etc and I am sure you will enjoy your visit.
> everything is arranged my end so give us a phone nearer the date and your transport is all ready. Iv'e got hold of a Sally B baseball hat SB members badge for your son you can buy them, but I got these a while ago.



Lee, the closer FL is, the more excited I´m...I just can´t wait my friend...
P-38 will be there a well? I know there was a P-38 crash at FL in past...
Yep. I´ll give you a call 2 or 3 days before I leave my town...let´s say on July 8th or 9th...BIG THX my friend! Only hope you´ll understand my Czenglish


----------



## Erich (Jun 14, 2008)

guys don't you dare post back here unless you have taken at least 20 pics and interviewed several veterans attending !! that's an order


----------



## trackend (Jun 14, 2008)

Erich said:


> guys don't you dare post back here unless you have taken at least 20 pics and interviewed several veterans attending !! that's an order



aye aye sir will do


----------



## seesul (Jun 15, 2008)

Erich said:


> guys don't you dare post back here unless you have taken at least 20 pics and interviewed several veterans attending !! that's an order



Zum Befehl Herr General!


----------



## trackend (Jun 15, 2008)

NEMLUVÍM MOC CvESKY Seesul, Šťastnou cestu! Příští zastávka Duxford,


----------



## seesul (Jun 15, 2008)

trackend said:


> NEMLUVÍM MOC CvESKY Seesul, Šťastnou cestu! Příští zastávka Duxford,



you said it better than me , excelent


----------



## ccfc3287 (Jun 15, 2008)

JÁ naděje tebe mít jeden celek čas kdy tebe přijít k rozumu Duxford. já naděje člen určitý počasí is celek a člen určitý let dokonce lépe.


----------



## seesul (Jun 16, 2008)

ccfc3287 said:


> JÁ naděje tebe mít jeden celek čas kdy tebe přijít k rozumu Duxford. já naděje člen určitý počasí is celek a člen určitý let dokonce lépe.



Hello ccfc, your translator made a mess from what you wanted to say...could you post it in English?


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 17, 2008)

found this little article in the Buffalo newspaper guess I'll see it flogging overhead on Saturday unfortunately maybe for the last time
B-17 may be on a farewell mission : Niagara County : The Buffalo News


----------



## seesul (Jun 17, 2008)

THX for the article PB!


----------

